# Terrano knock sensor



## richardgills (Oct 10, 2010)

Just replaced my injectors and now i have a engine light on. its reading as the knock sensor but iv no idea where its located on this jeep. Its a 99 2.7td. engine runs good now but its in limp mode so iv no power. Had no problem with this before replacing the injectors so cant understand why now. when i first started the jeep it had a loud diesel rattle but that cleared after a mile up the road. This may have triggered the sensor but now the rattle has gone the sensor wont turn off. Please help to locate this and any info as to why its still on would help.


----------



## mrspike (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Richard.
My Terrano has just gone in to limp wrist mode, I've checked the logged fault code which reads 34 - this according to all webpages means 'knock /detonation sensor failure'. I'm pretty certain diesels don't have knock sensors... :/

Did you ever get to the bottom of the problem with yours? Any help would be greatly appreciated

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mrspike (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok, I've done some more research and downloaded a copy of a Nissan electronic service manual, where I found out that on a TD27Ti engine, fault 34 refers to:

0304 / P1240 / NEEDLE LIFT SENSOR SHORT CIRCUIT OR OPEN CIRCUIT

This is a coil that is inside injector number 1, it sends information back to the ECU about the actual injection rate of the injectors. I have disconnected the sensor, measured the resistance with a multi-meter and it's open circuit. It should be around 100 ohms... So it would appear this is the fault.

Richard I know you may have repaired your fault by now but in case you're still stuck perhaps the number 1 injector you fitted was faulty from new.. or perhaps the set you bought contained four identical injectors, none of which contain this magic coil known as the Needle Lift Sensor. Does number 1 injector (closest to the front) have a flying lead? is it connected?

Next problem, I need to find a new number 1 injector/coil (part number 166007F407) without paying the full price of £300 odd!!

Hope this helps someone one


----------

